# Peanut Butter



## winkle (8/5/13)

I scoffed at this first up, http://www.ratebeer.com/tag/peanut-butter/ , but after thinking about it for a while realised the flavour could make sense in combination with some others - chocolate for example.
Anyone tried any on the list? (I'm looking in your direction Zizzle)


----------



## nathan_madness (9/6/13)

Some of those sound awesome!! Can't get enough of those Reeses peanut butter cups. Might have to come up with a recipe.


----------



## brettprevans (9/6/13)

Hazelnut brown etc. No reaaon why it wouldnt work. I get my peanut butter freshly ground at the local storw for about $1 more a kilo than ubermarket peanut butter. Tastes so kuch better. Id use that


----------



## Nick JD (10/6/13)

It's like 50% fat. How will you add it successfully?


----------



## nathan_madness (10/6/13)

After some research it looks like that most of these peanut butter brews are using powdered peanut butter. See here http://www.fitnutzbutter.com/. It contains much less fat which would make it much easier to add to a brew. Also i'd be adding it to the secondary so that you are not going to come up with some weird fermented peanut taste.


----------



## Truman42 (10/6/13)

A chocolate peanut butter stout sounds awesome. Definitely going to give one a try.


----------



## sillyboybrybry (10/6/13)

old chap at my brew club told me peanut butter - bad. oil = no head.
I was also looking at a porter recipe called velvet elvis on beersmith recipes. That said powdered peanut butter as well.
where to get powdered peanut butter?

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=powdered+peanut+butter+brisbane


----------



## nathan_madness (10/6/13)

I think that it's an American thing so try the online brew stores or worst case ebay sell the PB2 or Amazon also sell some other brands. There can't be too much oil in a powder I figure.


----------



## brettprevans (11/6/13)

U could dehydrate the peanut butter and then grind it up and use it. Yes oil is bad for head retention. But if u keg its not too much of an issue. Or if it tastes awsome I couldnt give a rats if theres no head.


----------



## bradsbrew (11/6/13)

Your right CM2 there is a lot of qualities in a beer that I would put before head retention.


----------



## brettprevans (11/6/13)

Completely agree brad. I dont particularly care about clarity either if the beer tastes awsome unless its for a comp. Ill quite happy drink my beers before they naturally clear. Who am I trying to impress? 

Maybe peanut butter taste is just a peanut essence they are using? Could be worth exploring. A good choc essence is quite good ratherthan cocao nibs if you dont have time or want a cheats way. Its not quite the same but its no worse than commercial choc beers.


----------

